# Homemade mix to deep fry fish?



## inhimirest (May 24, 2015)

Does anyone have a good homemade mix to deep fry fish? - Also, what about baking them as well. 

Like I said in an early post, I have been out of the game for about 11 years and I am slowly getting back into it. Any new tips would be greatly appreciated. 

Keep it Reel, 

Me.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I dip them in milk, then into a mixture of flour, yellow cornmeal, and sprinkle a little Tony Chachetries in with all the above mixture.
Drop in and fry.


----------



## inhimirest (May 24, 2015)

Thank you for the kind information, I was on the right track, I forgot about the yellow cornmeal. - I will have to let you know how it turns out once I get a few to do something with. 

me.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Season your fish well (and wash if you use one) more so than your corn meal flour mixture. Seasonings will cook/burn quicker than your mix.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Run saltine crackers through a blender, coat fillet of fish with olive oil. Roll fillets in cracker crumbs, sprinkle with Tony's and cook on the stove or fry.


----------



## inhimirest (May 24, 2015)

Jay Baker said:


> Run saltine crackers through a blender, coat fillet of fish with olive oil. Roll fillets in cracker crumbs, sprinkle with Tony's and cook on the stove or fry.


This is a new one for sure


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Mix some seasonings with a cup of Mayo add 3-4 tablespoons of lemon juice, cover fish in it then roll in Panko. Bake at 350 till fish flakes....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Use masa instead of corn meal, it is ground much finer


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Mountaineer MARKâ€™S​FAMOUS FISH AND SEAFOOD FIXINâ€™S​&​BEER BATTER RECIPE ​​​​1 CUP OF FLOUR
1 CUP OF CORNMEAL
3 TBLS. OF PAPRIKA
2 TBLS. OF CHILI POWDER
2 TBLS. OF CAJUN SEASONING
1 TSP. OF RED PEPPER
1 TSP. SALT
1 TSP. BLACK PEPPER
1 TSP GARLIC SALT
1 TSP ONION POWDER

MIX ALL IN A ZIPLOC BAG. MIX UP WELL.
COAT SEAFOOD IN EGG, SHAKE IN BAG TILL WELL COATED.
SIMI-DEEP FRY IN 1â€™â€™ OF HOT (350) OIL
TILL GOLDEN.

Can be used with beer batter. 

BEER BATTER

1 Â½ cup of flour
1 Tbs Old Bay seasoning
1 Ts onion powder
1 Tbs Cajun powder
1 Tbs chili powder
1 Tbs ground pepper
1 12 oz flat beer

Mix dry items then add beer..
Shake fish in the Fish Fixin then dip in beer batterâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦



 YUM YUM!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## inhimirest (May 24, 2015)

I am going to try that one for sure. I think that might be a winner


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

My family recipe:

Put seasoned flour (salt, pepper, lawry's, etc.) in a pie plate

In 1/4c of buttermilk, whip 1T of baking powder until frothy. In a bowl whip together one egg and about 3/4c of buttermilk. Combine the frothy baking soda/buttermilk mixture and egg/buttermilk mixture in a bowl.

Wash, rinse, and dry your fillets. Run them through the flour lightly, dip them in the liquid batter and back into the flour. 

JYC


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

marinate filets in italian dressing, dip in egg wash then fry "corn meal And zatarins fish fry" drop in fryer


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

3 parts cornmeal, 2 parts corn starch. For thin crust, dry filets. For thicker crust, egg wash, 1 large egg with 1 cup liquid (cold water is fine). Season fish directly instead of seasoning fish fry mixture. If you season the mixture, you have to use (waste) a lot of seasoning and it will end up getting thrown out with unused fish batter.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Cornmeal, fry, eat.......*

*Sometimes we forget how fish taste with all the stuff we put on them :dance:*


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

x10 ...I only use this .........wash fish very will in cold water ,,,, then wash again ,,,,, let stand in cold water ,,,,, get ,,, cast iron fryer out and place on stove top ... add oil... cut the top off of a onion.. place into oil now .... bring to temp .... I only use hodgkins mill , brand corn mill as its as close to fresh ground as you can get ,,, pour into bowl.... take fish out of cold water and drop into the mill ..and shake around until getting covered ,, remove and place into hot oil ... nice golden brown on both sides and remove and place on paper towels to drain ,,, eat...........enjoy...............why the onion....... will not let grease /oil burn.... have a great day


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Soak in lemon juice for a few minutes, drain, put mustard on it, use lemon zatarains fish fry mix to batter, throw in freezer for about 45 mins. Fry, little salt and lemon.....I LOVE THIS! 
know i know what i will be making Saturday!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Mt. Houston Marine said:


> *Cornmeal, fry, eat.......*
> 
> *Sometimes we forget how fish taste with all the stuff we put on them :dance:*


 Me too. Cornmeal then into the hot grease (after a little salt, pepper and maybe some Zatarains).


----------

